

Texas Franchise Tax FAQ - Scott_MacGregor
http://www.window.state.tx.us/taxinfo/franchise/faq_rpt_pay.html#rpt_pay1

======
Scott_MacGregor
With the recent Texas "Sales Tax" changes regarding Rackspace, etc..., here is
the Texas franchise tax. It is a privilege tax imposed on each taxable entity
formed or organized in Texas or doing business in Texas.

This may, or may not, apply to you also.

This has a no-tax-due dollar threshold listed in the FAQ.

Texas has no income tax, so this is how they collect revenue.

